# Christmas train setup on Thanksgiving video



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been planning this layout for a few months now. I met my deadline of acquiring all of my components and setting it up on Thanksgiving yesterday. I wanted to try out my GoPro video camera and make a time lapse video of the construction of the layout. I posted it on YouTube for anyone interested. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEBAL6YixsQ 

So far, we're having some fun with it. Hopefully add a little more each weekend thru Christmas.

I'm also doing another point to point layout controlled by MTS with the LGB PC Module and Stellwerk. It's been a challenge finding all of the parts needed, but I have it working. 2 trolleys running point to point one at a time with one switch all controlled by the laptop. Hopefully I'll get a video of it when it's finished and Christmas tree is up in the middle of the loop.

Chris


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I liked having the kids help. Nice Christmas layout. 

Dick.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Outstanding usage of space! very cool time lapse. 
Thanks for sharing, 
Dave


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool video thanks for sharing.pete


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice to see a line of smiling faces as I rode the train.... 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool. The GoPro on the train is pretty awesome!


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice set up. Do you by chance have a copy of the layout plan you could post? I'm getting ready to set up my Xmas layout and like what you have done. I've got a little more room than you but would liek to use some of yoru ideas if you don't mind. Wife wants more than just a loop this year.


----------



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

Crusty, I used Anyrail to design the layout. The free version lets you use up to 50 pieces of track, so I photoshopped this image together showing the complete layout. 

Here's the link: http://www.audihere.com/cenright_christmas_layout.jpg 

Chris


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Chris. I have a free CAD program at home that I use, X Track Cad. ( http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/HomePage ) I'll use this in that program to set up a layout design. The boss has given me a 10' X 20' area in the back yard to use so I'm going to do something similar to your design. I may also use it next year for around teh Christmas tree. 

Ray


----------

